# Azonic Outlaws ?



## Jack Hass (Jun 27, 2004)

I broke the stock rear hub, on my 2004 Stumpjumper FSR and I had a problem breaking spokes on the rear wheel at the end of last season.

At 225, and with a non smooth riding style, I guess I am too heavy for the wheelset.

I have heard nothing but good things about the Azonic Outlaws, and at $250 a set they seem like the strongest $250 wheelset out there.

I am looking for strength, I don’t want to break a rear spoke or hub again.

1. The one with a 135mm rear is what I want correct?

2. It will fit on my Stumpjumper?

3. Will I still be able to run a smaller tire say a 1.9 or so?

4. What is the advantage to through axels?

5. Is there a better choice for a $250 wheelset, for what I want?


----------



## el_chupo_ (Nov 15, 2005)

1. yes
2. yes
3. yes, but why? even going to a 2.1 will give you more cusion for the rims, and your but. plus, generally, better performance.
4. strength
5. at that price a handbuilt wheel is not out of the question. As a general rule, handbuilt is stronger than machine built, and a good builder will have no problems with a set of wheels for you. My local guy charges 25 per wheel for lace up, + spokes, or about 50 bucks + rim and hub. A set of XT hubs from Jenson for 80 bucks, and a set of Rhynolite XL rims for 60, plus your lace up cost is 240 bucks. I would rather do that personally... or your LBS may be able to get you an even better deal... either way, both options should do just fine for what you want. 

Matt


----------



## Jack Hass (Jun 27, 2004)

el_chupo_ said:


> 1. yes
> 2. yes
> 3. yes, but why? even going to a 2.1 will give you more cusion for the rims, and your but. plus, generally, better performance.
> 4. strength
> ...


Thanks Matt.

I just got Jenson to price match the wheel set for $199.99

3. I feel like I can go alot faster on 1.9's I had larger tires on once, but I hated the feeling of resistance. I pump my tires up to max air pressure also.

4. Strength of the wheel?

5. I am going to look int that. I would just replace my broken hub with a XT and just do the rear Wheel.


----------



## SinglePivot (Dec 30, 2003)

Where did you see these wheels for $199?

The 20mm axle requires a new fork and is stiffer/stronger because its basically a .75" axle vs a .35" QR axle. The outlaws are pretty wide, something in the 30-32mm wide rim width. 1.9's might peform funny.

-Sp



Jack Hass said:


> Thanks Matt.
> 
> I just got Jenson to price match the wheel set for $199.99
> 
> ...


----------



## PrincipalRider (Jun 24, 2005)

Jack Hass said:


> Thanks Matt.
> 
> I just got Jenson to price match the wheel set for $199.99
> 
> ...


Outlaws will not be a good fit for 1.9 inch tires. Outlaws are made for FR and DH use (Fatty Tires). Rhyno lites are still a stretch, bit are not as wide as Outlaws. 1.9 tires are for XC rims that are 23 or 24 mm wide. You can do it, but it would recomend a bigger tire.

More than likely you just need a good handbuilt XC wheelset. Get a reliable hub and a good Mavic rim and it will hold up to your weight.


----------



## Jack Hass (Jun 27, 2004)

NMPhi767 said:


> Outlaws will not be a good fit for 1.9 inch tires. Outlaws are made for FR and DH use (Fatty Tires). Rhyno lites are still a stretch, bit are not as wide as Outlaws. 1.9 tires are for XC rims that are 23 or 24 mm wide. You can do it, but it would recomend a bigger tire.
> 
> More than likely you just need a good handbuilt XC wheelset. Get a reliable hub and a good Mavic rim and it will hold up to your weight.


I just checked my old rims are 22mm. The Outlaws are 32mm. I will take your word for it causing a problem, I am back to square 1.


----------



## nitrochris (Dec 1, 2005)

Jack Hass said:


> I just checked my old rims are 22mm. The Outlaws are 32mm. I will take your word for it causing a problem, I am back to square 1.


I recently got a set of Rhynos and had some tire problems too, though I wasn't running 1.9s. I had WTB velociraptors which have a small wire so they barley fit after much work and sore hands. I think my old rims were probably around 25mm. I loved the tread pattern on the raptors but they were to much trouble. I now run IRC mythos XC 2.1s which have a similar tread and the Kevlar bead slips on super easy. I think switching to kevlar makes a difference in being able to get them on. I also noticed the mythos weigh about half of what the raptors did. Not that I'm a weight freek but thats an easy way for a clyde to cut 2 pounds off a bike.


----------



## el_chupo_ (Nov 15, 2005)

I hate to bring this up, but I will anyways!! it is a pretty proven fact that on dirt, higher pressure does not equal faster rolling. it is, in fact, the opposite. for good grip and rolling resistance, you just have to find the best for you. If you are really worried, look into the reviews on this site, and see what tires have a low rolling resistance, but come in a bigger size. you may end up liking them better.

as far as the thru axle, the outlaw hubs are convertable, not strictly thru axle, though they are probably too wide.

The rhyno lite rims are 28mm, so about [--] that much wider than your rims. shouldnt be an issue at all if you go 2.1s, and probably not at 1.95s

As far as options. Look for any rim arround 28mm wide, it will work for you. look for welded if possible, but dont rule out sleeved and pinned. Talk to your LBS mechanic/wheelbuilder, and see if they can suggest anything. PM Call_me_clyde and ask him what wheels he was recomending. A while back he gave me a website that had hand built wheels cheaper.

Good luck

Matt


----------



## hillwilly (Nov 20, 2008)

Very happy with the rims, and hubs too. These rims are really good for going tubeless, at least it has been for me. I have them on my 09 Kona Dawg. I got the black ones.


----------



## GrannyAbuser (Jan 31, 2004)

Running tiny tires at high pressure and riding aggressively no doubt led to your wheelset's early death, I've had a set of the Azonic Outlaws since 2006 and love them. I'm a fat bastard at 350+ and they are still perfectly true. They also come with all the hardwre to run QR or through-axle which is very nice. I don't think these rims would be happy with anything much smaller than 2.25's on it though. 

I've had decent luck with Rhyno-lites on my MB-4 too but I'm a "light" rider having grown up on rigids....and I'm old.


----------



## taletotell (Mar 3, 2009)

My rhyno lites have behaved pretty well. Mine are equipped with shimano deore hubs (play from day one) and I got them through jenson. Seems they did a reasonable job with spoke tension considering I drop three feet to flat on concrete on a hard tail and my rims are only slightly untrue. The play in the hubs might actually help keep the rims true because they relieve lateral pressure. I don't know.
I'm buying a set of used outlaws because I want better hubs and my wife needs a new wheelset.
As far as tire width goes, there is a huge difference between 2.35s and 2.1s. 2.1s roll faster there can be no doubt, but cornering with confidence can lead to overall improved time and speed, and that comes from wide grippy tires.

Don't buy ryhnolite rims, xt hubs, and then pay a shop to build them. Buy them prefab from jenson for 130 and get them trued after fifty miles and they will be as good as any hand built set using the same components.


----------

